# Smoking Cauldron



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

beautiful creepy effect...love it!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Outstanding! and easy


----------



## MissKiki (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice job - If you don't have a flood light, use a strand of mini lights. If they twinkle, it gives an extra effect.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Great tutorial! I've never seen the plexiglass used before, but it seems to really enhance the effect.

Nice work!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow so easy yet effective. I love this!


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks for the tut.

PB


----------



## Phelpshaunt (Aug 14, 2012)

I love it! Totally going to put this together this year!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Yeah, that's pretty much awesome! Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

That looks awesome. Is there a way I can make this set up with a faux campfire underneath? I have a dream of making a campfire with greatstuff and a light string. I think it would look great to have that under the smoking caldron. The only problem I see to that is having the caldron suspended I have to engeneer a way to rise up the fog machine to be even with the caldron. How can I do this without having the fog machine and anything holding it up or anythind directing fog from being seen? Any ideas?


----------



## HalloweenHorrors (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks for the kind comments!!!


----------



## HalloweenHorrors (Aug 12, 2012)

savagehaunter said:


> That looks awesome. Is there a way I can make this set up with a faux campfire underneath? I have a dream of making a campfire with greatstuff and a light string. I think it would look great to have that under the smoking caldron. The only problem I see to that is having the caldron suspended I have to engeneer a way to rise up the fog machine to be even with the caldron. How can I do this without having the fog machine and anything holding it up or anythind directing fog from being seen? Any ideas?


You're idea is great! I think the only way to get the fog from the fog machine to the cauldron is to use PVC pipe. If you use your idea at night, just paint the PVC pipe black. That should really help hide the pipe from most people noticing it.


----------



## CampCrystalLake (Oct 5, 2010)

That is super super awesome! I love it!!!


----------



## chupacabra (Aug 18, 2012)

great idea using the plexiglass as lid


----------



## nmcnary17 (Aug 19, 2010)

Great idea!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

Great idea! I'll have to see if I can adapt my cauldron for this year. Thanks!


----------



## GrimmLeeFeindish (Aug 30, 2007)

Very cool effect, thanks!


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

This is so cool! Thank you for posting.


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Totally cool idea!


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

ive done this but not with plexiglass! Off to get some!


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

super simple, super awesome... just my cuppa tea... brewed in the cauldron of course! 
Great idea and great effect. Thanks for the vid.


----------



## SweetnScary (Apr 4, 2011)

Love this! Going to use one of my big cauldrons in my collection of Halloween stuff and make this for the new 7foot standing witch I just bought at Oriental Trading (for $40). Great looking and easy! - how much better can you get then that?!!


----------



## HalloweenHorrors (Aug 12, 2012)

SweetnScary said:


> Love this! Going to use one of my big cauldrons in my collection of Halloween stuff and make this for the new 7foot standing witch I just bought at Oriental Trading (for $40). Great looking and easy! - how much better can you get then that?!!


I'm not a big prop buillder like many people on here, but I have to agree that it is a great idea. I'm sure that there will be someone on the forum who will take it to the next level.


----------



## bkszabo (Aug 28, 2012)

@SweetnScary-would you mind posting the link for the witch? I'm not finding one for forty bucks. It was like $220!


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

I was using green string light on the bottom of my cauldron with a fogger and had to be timed for a few seconds otherwise it smoked the neighbour out last year. I don't know why I never thought of using plexi-glass for the top, it makes sense and seeing your video it looks really cool. This is a definitely must do on my list, thanks for sharing this


----------



## HalloweenHorrors (Aug 12, 2012)

tamster said:


> I was using green string light on the bottom of my cauldron with a fogger and had to be timed for a few seconds otherwise it smoked the neighbour out last year. I don't know why I never thought of using plexi-glass for the top, it makes sense and seeing your video it looks really cool. This is a definitely must do on my list, thanks for sharing this


You're welcome. Thanks for watching!!!


----------



## ITSINMYBLOOD (May 9, 2012)

Thank you so much for sharing your ideas. I bought a Gemmy Witch with cauldron this year, and unfortunately like many of us on here have reported, the cauldron doesnt work. They are thankfully sending me a replacement, so now I have an extra cauldron to use in my Witch's Lair. I was going to purchse another cheap mister, but I think I like the effect of this so much more


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for the information on my idea of expanding on the smoking cauldron. I am gong to plan to make one with PVC pipe to direct the fog as sugested.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

savagehaunter said:


> That looks awesome. Is there a way I can make this set up with a faux campfire underneath? I have a dream of making a campfire with greatstuff and a light string. I think it would look great to have that under the smoking caldron. The only problem I see to that is having the caldron suspended I have to engeneer a way to rise up the fog machine to be even with the caldron. How can I do this without having the fog machine and anything holding it up or anythind directing fog from being seen? Any ideas?



go get the cheap plastic flex hose from home depot, cut to the length you need, in the pvc aisle, you can paint it black and attach it to your cauldron and then run it to the fogger and use a pvc pipe fitting off the fogger to the hose, tape it secure/seal.......there you go.....

i'd rather do that and split the hose from the fogger so it can go to another prop also...


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

This is an outstanding idea! I've had the same problem as others, slowing down the fog coming from the cauldron and my hell hole. You posted the solution, and you have my sincere personal thanks HalloweenHorrors! Awesome! 


Heheh, already have the plexi on hand too.


----------



## HalloweenHorrors (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks a lot!!!!!


----------



## Eigengrau (Sep 4, 2013)

hmmm, i hope i can restart this thread, i am building a cauldron this year and would love to add this effect to it, but i have a couple of questions.

1: the moisture from the fog with an electrical outlet/ light bulb in it. any issues? safety hazard?

2: if not, why not place the fog machine directly in the cauldron to hide it?


----------

